# Dubai Myths & Urban Legands...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about this one:-

The Burj Al Arab was built with a cross on it that directly faces Mecca.

Rubbish, it doesn't look like that cos the horizontal bit (where the sky bar is) isn't long enough. It's just a myth....










Anyone got any others, or shall us oldies carry on telling them to scare the newbies away!!!!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

A CD hanging from your rear-view mirror blocks the radar when speeding.


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

"There are no organised crimes in Dubai and many of the crimes carried out in the emirate are not pre-planned and occur by coincidence," said Lt Col Bin Galita.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Your hands get cut off for stealing, was one I always heard


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yawn.....

Come on, there are so many more.....

(But i did like Dels.....)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yawn.....
> 
> Come on, there are so many more.....
> 
> (But i did like Dels.....)


Come on then, share some more.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

You can't buy pork in Dubai (according to a friend who has never been here).


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Del said:


> You can't buy pork in Dubai (according to a friend who has never been here).


Or alcohol, and women can't drive or go out alone or or or......


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

My Mother is petrified I'll be locked up if I'm caught in the company of a man without my head covered.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Trixiebell said:


> My Mother is petrified I'll be locked up if I'm caught in the company of a man without my head covered.


Buy yourself a nice Hermes scarf then - it might go with your bag!


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Buy yourself a nice Hermes scarf then - it might go with your bag!


I didn't bring them with me!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and the water makes your hair fall out (It's actually cos people buy the cheap copies of Pantene etc. from the 24/7 supermarket)....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Trixiebell said:


> I didn't bring them with me!


Buy them here....

Hermes The Dubai Mall


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh and the water makes your hair fall out


Not a myth. The wife only uses Redken products. She used to have massive hairloss untill we bought a showerfilter.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Buy them here....
> 
> Hermes The Dubai Mall


Better to earn the brownie points and ring home as a free citizen!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Trixiebell said:


> My Mother is petrified I'll be locked up if I'm caught in the company of a man without my head covered.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Del said:


>


I know!

It is a great source of amusement for the entire family, except her of course!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Trixiebell said:


> I know!
> 
> It is a great source of amusement for the entire family, except her of course!


Michelle Palmer was caught giving head to a company man without being covered.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Del said:


> Michelle Palmer was caught giving head to a company man without being covered.


Thanks Del.

Wasn't planning on not being covered for that, but I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Trixiebell said:


> Thanks Del.
> 
> Wasn't planning on not being covered for that, but I'll bear it in mind.


Isn't that just another myth.....


----------

